# i sat in a w8 passat today



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

i was at the dealer getting a part when the parts guy said they got there first w8.the european cluster looks damm good.the silver really stands out.the engine didn't look much bigger then the 2.8 v6 thats in the passat now.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: i sat in a w8 passat today (finklejag)*

was it on the road or just at a showroom? I think those look good with a MK4 Jetta next too it (need the MK4 reference to keep this from being locked)


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: i sat in a w8 passat today (finklejag)*

All I know is that I saw an S8 on the road today and it was sweet!


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: i sat in a w8 passat today (finklejag)*

Moved to W8 Forum


----------

